# What's a good Facebook User Name if yo can't get your business name.



## Twillie (May 15, 2007)

What's a good Facebook User Name if you can't get your business name? I want something short to use on business cards, flyers etc. The name of my company is Monograms Plus. We are a group order screen printing & embroidery. We have a showroom & commercial location but are not retail. I was thinking Monograms with my State or maybe zip code. Or maybe something totally different related to t-shirt printing which is our main niche.
Any ideas?
Thanks, Twillie


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Anything that's easy to remember. I was annoyed because DivineBling was taken along with just about everything else I could think of! I ended up having to go with DivineBling.rhinestones as my Facebook username. It hasn't affected me with its length though because I normally either type it all out or insert a hyperlink or even a linked icon whenever I want to direct people to my Facebook page.

I hope this helps!


----------



## bweavernh (Jun 26, 2008)

Mine is Design Weaver, but for my website, I had to use bcdweaver. (Bought domain, but site isn't ready yet). The bc are my first and middle initials, and the d should be obvious. I thought bcdweaver would be easy to remember. In your case, something like shirtgrams, tgrams, mono t, (borrowed from the t in your i.d. and it sounds like model-t). Just a few off the top of my head.


----------



## Twillie (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for your ideas. It gives me good food for thought. I will post when I make my decision.


----------

